# olympics



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

hey all...

Anyone else watch the olympics? How do you feel about the runner being pushed into the the audience and then losing his potential first place finish because of that? Do you think he should have been given the gold?

Also...anyone watch Alexandre Despatie (Canadian diver)?? What a HOTTIE I must say! A little too young for me though. :wink:

-uni-girl


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2004)

That was weird huh,what happened to that poor Brazilian runner.
I think he is contesting the results or what ever it is they do.

Sad to say I missed the Canadian hottie.

I know a lot of guys(and a few chicks) enjoyed the Aussie girls in the beach volley ball.
Did other countries wear those little panties :?: 
I saw our Aussies girls play Brazil and thought for sure the Brazilian's would be in g strings(thongs),they looked demure compared to our girls


----------

